# Most users online...



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just noticed...
Now the MOST USERS ONLINE SIMULTANIOUSLY was the evening of Dec. 24th.
Who was putting out the cookies for Santa???


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Funny you should say that. I noticed that the other day and was wondering the same thing. I was not one of them becuse until recently I did not get on the net unless I was at work and I was not at work on Christmas Eve.

I live in a remote area and the only Internet Access that was available to me was dial up on very poor phone lines so all of my Internet browsing was done before or after work. This is until recently.

I just had satellite installed at the house and boy is it nice to have high speed at home.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

CamperDC,

Did you install direcway? I understand it is superfast. A friend of mine in Dallas installed it because he cannot get cable or dsl yet in his neighborhood. The only thing he doesn't like about it is the cost. I installed dsl at home and what a difference over dial-up. We have dial-up at work and the waiting for pages to load is torture sometimes


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, I installed Direcway and it is indeed fast.







The cost of installation was around $600 with a $70 monthly charge but I am a bit lucky in that my employer is subsidizing some of the cost. The only down side is now I have two sat dishes on top of my house.

Anyway, it is so nice to have highspeed at the house. I am now working on wireless.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I get my internet through the cable lines. It's fast, but I think it's at 256K. Don't know how that compares to the rest. I know it's faster than any dial up. It only runs about $30 / month.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Considering dialup is at best 56k, cable @256k is tons faster







. I got dsl for 35 a month with msn. I think dsl tends to be a bit slower than cable, but our cable company is terrible so we switched to satellite tv and got dsl for internet access instead. The last straw with the cable company was they got into a disagreement with the yankees over carrying the YES network, so for about a full season, yankee fans with cablevision in the New York City area couldn't watch their team play except for 35 games on CBS and ESPN. They upset a lot fans and a lot of us switched over to satellite to the tune of about 1200 subscribers per week for a while. A couple of months ago a cable rep stopped by asking why we don't have cable anymore, I said between the bad service and being a Yankee fan cablevision lost out. He smiled a little like he had heard that many times and just left.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess I'm really WIRED...
I have DISHNETWORK satellite service, and cable tv. I can't get my local channels over the dish, and I also like to have Satellite in the OUTBACK. I also have cable tv, so there aren't many channels we don't get! My internet also comes by cable. My wife loves to watch tv, and I love the internet.

Just think...it wasn't that long ago when there wasn't any cable, satellite, or even remote controls! Man...are we spoiled!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

You mean there was once a world without remote controls? How did the human race survive!!!!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

When I was growing up my Dad had a remote control, it was me.


----------

